

The Wii is dead, long live motion controls - andrewfelix
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_blog/archive/2011/11/29/xbox-360-sells-nearly-1m-consoles-in-biggest-week-in-xbox-history.aspx

======
DiabloD3
URL biased as hell, its from Microsoft Technet

